# Bringing fish from USA



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if you can bring a few fish from Wisconsin? Thanks.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You can bring back fish from Bellingham, so yes it would be ok
However, you can't bring water on board a plane. :-(


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

And some fish need permits now so check with cfia. Is discus, guppies, gouramis, zebra danios, goldfish etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

some fish are restricted
see a good thread here
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...porting-fish-us-myself-step-step-guide-36166/


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Much better mileage as far as success if you drive across the border. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I flew fish from Texas to Vancouver with no issues


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Most of the time the border guards are ok but you might get that one guy that's the most difficult of all lol. I ve gone across tons of times with an 90% average of getting through. But when they say no that hurts the pocket book. That's happened to me a few times where the tuff Canadian guard wanted to flex lol , I had to try to drive around and find a fish store to take them. Another time it was too late stores were closed so they went in the garbage.. That sucked.
I even got a permit for brining fish in and certain canadian guards like being asses and wouldn't except my import permit..lol 
I just fly them across now cost a little more but I hate the stress from our Canadian side. It use to be a fun thing jumping across the border grabbing my fish, I really liked it but a few incidents made change the way I get them now. 
Hope that helps, what are you planning on bringin in?


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

By the way airport to airport shipping is the best way to it... FedEx ,ups overnights is risky especially now it's getting colder 
And the boxes do get damaged more on FedEx ,ups. This from me doing this over 15yrs
My two cents lol


----------



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

I am bring some saltwater fish. I am just not happy with the quality of the fish that we get it from some of the pet stores. If anyone want some thing, I could pick it up for you. I have the list. They have chevon tang, goldflake angelfish, rhomboid golden fairy wrasse, mystery wrasse, etc.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have a permit/paperwork how can they deny you? That's just wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

they can take a long time checking paperwork.

if you have the time and correct paperwork not a problem but be prepaired if the agent is not familiar and send you in for further interigation/ivestigation/intimidation<G> well thats what it seems like.

Much of this can be avoided buy checking with Customs on your way down or before purchase


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah there's always uncertainty when it comes to clearing customs. Even clearing it at the airport is hit and miss depending on if you get an agent that's done it before. With a ground crossing, it's a complete crap shoot. Most of the times they don't even want to see your paperwork as they don't want to deal with the hassle. Just be prepared. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've done it a few times, just be prepared with more paperwork than you think you need. Some times, they just collect your duty and you're on your way, the last time at YVR, they went through each document with a fine tooth comb - I never realized I could hold my breath that long....


----------

